# Opening the car door for the pax



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Negative!

Never.

They're paying $8. They can open their own damn door.

Don't do it


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I will only open the door for pax on very rare occasions... and it is usually because it is safer for my car at that moment for me to get out and open the door for the pax. I will, of course, assist the elderly by opening the door and offering an arm to assist if needed.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I will only open the door for pax on very rare occasions... and it is usually because it is safer for my car at that moment for me to get out and open the door for the pax. I will, of course, assist the elderly by opening the door and offering an arm to assist if needed.


Makes sense. The thing is I was truly surprised to find that any U/L users would expect this. I recall back before rideshare that if we wanted to go to the airport the choices were a super expensive cab, a shuttle that took multiple parties or a Lincoln Town car type of ride. When we would order that town car for about $55 bucks the driver would always open the doors and take our bags for us. I always tipped that dude a $20 when we got to the airport so maybe they think of us in those terms.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I only do it if it's an elderly person or someone having difficulty walking. Or if I stop at the airport to drop off I'll open the rear driver's side door for the passenger when I get out.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Negative!
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


Well what if I find that it does increase tips?? We will all be doing it then lol.



Coachman said:


> I only do it if it's an elderly person or someone having difficulty walking. Or if I stop at the airport to drop off I'll open the rear driver's side door for the passenger when I get out.


Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I drive a Sienna LE. 
Passenger side sliding door is electric, driver side is manual. 
Female pax, I will get out, and open the driver side sliding door if they are getting in on my side. 
Male pax, well I sometimes have a hard time opening the electric side for them..
Yeah, I'm sexist.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I always get out and load/unload the luggage myself. It is 100% to protect my car.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Always open the door and load bags when you know you will be making over $40.00 on the run.


----------



## GigGuy (Oct 10, 2018)

Definitely depends on the situation. If someone has bags I would - it can't hurt! Karma goes a long way in our business.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


If I had people "offended" that I didn't open their door, I'd stop, open the door, and tell them to GTFO. I'm a Uber driver driving for rates competitive with bus rates. If they want limo service, they can pay those rates or get bus service and rates on a bus.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I open the door if it is an elderly or handicapped person, or if I see luggage being brought out to the porch, which normally means a $20+tip airport run. Also, on occasion, I like to get out and stretch for a bit too, and if I am out of the car and they come out then, I'll also open the door since I am standing there.

Otherwise, open your own damn door. You "are not" paying for a limo driver on an X fare.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NEVER open a door for a pax, that's just ridiculous and I highly doubt you will get any tip for that. I would make an exception if it was an elderly or handicapped person struggling.

Luggage I put into and take out of the trunk only to protect my car from being dented and scratched.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I open the door if it is an elderly or handicapped person, or if I see luggage being brought out to the porch, which normally means a $20+tip airport run. Also, on occasion, I like to get out and stretch for a bit too, and if I am out of the car and they come out then, I'll also open the door since I am standing there.
> 
> Otherwise, open your own damn door. You "are not" paying for a limo driver on an X fare.


I think I got a 4 for not doing this yesterday. (And no it wasn't an elderly or situation where I of course would help). Ridiculous


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I only open to elderly or handicap as well. If they want red carpet treatment they can hire a limo.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well what if I find that it does increase tips?? We will all be doing it then lol.


Save your dignity and please don't do this.
You are giving rides to the scum of the earth and you want to open their door? 
Maybe you get a tip here and there. Totally not worth it.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Depends on the rider & situation. If it’s hotel, or airport, and/or an older person who might appreciate the effort and opening the door might create or increase a tip, then I say why not. If it’s my typical crew, which is drunk college or millennials, then no, and they would probably be weirded out by the gesture to begin with.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

LOL reminds me of my Van Taxi days, french chef opened the rear door and rolled inside to join friends already in..lmao.. what a crazy french fukker. I was upset at first but got to know him and it was all fun then.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Totally depends on the situation for me. If they look like they will need help getting in / loaded expeditiously. I'm out of the car with door(s) open. It's about time, not their experience. Plus, I like to stand and move during long days.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope. As others have said, handicapped or elderly maybe. Otherwise you're on your own.

I'll do you one better: 

My rear driver's side door has the childproof locks engaged. For Pool/ExpressPool I tell them their door's locked from the inside, roll the window down and tell them to reach out and use the outside door handle to open their door.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


It's good to open door only to prevent slam door. Customer service is fine. Senior is fine. Maybe good rating or tip. But again "may be". 



New2This said:


> Nope. As others have said, handicapped or elderly maybe. Otherwise you're on your own.
> 
> I'll do you one better:
> 
> My rear driver's side door has the childproof locks engaged. For Pool/ExpressPool I tell them their door's locked from the inside, roll the window down and tell them to reach out and use the outside door handle to open their door.


Instead saying - open. That way look better!!! Think,do as your want!!!



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well what if I find that it does increase tips?? We will all be doing it then lol.
> Not for tips. As exercise for you, ability to work longer, prevent obesity and finally safe car locks. When don't think about tips
> 
> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


Tips???? Exercise and safe car usage. Tips will fall when don't think about!!! Customer service for them(riders). For you start read again


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well what if I find that it does increase tips?? We will all be doing it then lol.
> 
> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


I can't jump with a woody. 
Then again I haven't had a woody for years

I will often get out of the car, and watch. Sometimes help load bags

But at the airport I usually just wait for them to get their own stuff. The exception is when someone is in my3rd row. I like to fold the seat and offer a hand out.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

hell no
i only help ladies with bags too


----------



## Mco (May 4, 2016)

open doors for x rates are you serious? 
People will not tip because of doing this. I find that its all about how you treat them on the ride. If you're personable and interact with them then tips are more likely. But basically there are two kinds of riders, those that tip and those that don't. It doesn't matter how much or how little you do, you won't change them no matter what


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


No.
They would drive off in my car.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Mco said:


> open doors for x rates are you serious?
> People will not tip because of doing this. I find that its all about how you treat them on the ride. If you're personable and interact with them then tips are more likely. *But basically there are two kinds of riders, those that tip and those that don't.* It doesn't matter how much or how little you do, you won't change them no matter what


I agree and disagree. You need to maximize your own time and occasionally convince the undecideds. Every ride sped up a minute or two can add up to being able to do another ride. Uber politics.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

If you lack essential skills for driving or navigating or etc., yes it is a good idea to compensate for that with stuff like opening the door for the paxholes. 
Otherwise it is not needed. To be honest, opening the door for paxholes is look like a slap on the face of drivers. 
Btw, elderly or disables would be an exception


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sometimes i even come to a complete stop so they won't have to tuck and roll...

Door assist if they need help, same with bags. If they are able bodied, they need to deal with the door.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Sometimes i even come to a complete stop so they won't have to tuck and roll...
> 
> Door assist if they need help, same with bags. If they are able bodied, they need to deal with the door.


Interesting. I need to review my approach. I've been requiring the tuck and roll at the destination.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Interesting. I need to review my approach. I've been requiring the tuck and roll at the destination.


Yeah, well the ejection seat is too hard to reset every time...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


Yes, every time. I have a small cargo area and want to make sure the luggage is loaded correctly.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've never opened a door for pax except if they were old or handicapped in some way. Even if they're old or handicapped I'll ask first if they need any help because I'm worried that just assuming they do might offend them. Maybe other places are different but where I drive a low rating for not opening doors would be very rare. In fact, I'd be afraid that pax might look at opening doors for them as weird, and down rate for that.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I drive a Grand Caravan with auto-doors. I open the door at the push of the button. It saves time. I don't have to get out of my seat. Pax love it. Plus my side doors are hard to open manually. For rear hatch access i get out and open it and hold the hatch up so it doesn't bonk pax on head while they load their own lugx. If they are less than able-bodied i load the lugx for them too.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> They would drive off in my car.


LMFAO!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


In over 3000 rides I think I've opened a door maybe three times. Once for a blind lady. Once for a very old lady with a walker. Once for a guy who was recovering from a bad fall.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Never. Ever. Nope. No. 

Someone who is elderly, sick, or injured/frail in some way is the exception. 

We are not limo drivers.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

No flipping way.. Open doors ? Are you nuts ? 

You want PROFESSIONALISM?

PAY me a Professional wage


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them.


Then they are "entitled" twits who are looking for a reason to be offended.

I'll do almost anything for someone who actually needs help, whether it's with getting and out, folding a walker to put in the back, etc.

But someone who wants to be catered to is probably going to be disappointed.

Christine


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Then they are "entitled" twits who are looking for a reason to be offended.
> 
> I'll do almost anything for someone who actually needs help, whether it's with getting and out, folding a walker to put in the back, etc.
> 
> ...


Not also "entitled" but the type of person that will use the "lack" of professionalism to complain and get a free ride. Unfortunately there are many out there and unlike drunks they are not that easy to filter out. Just move on to the next ride and dont give it a second thought.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Handicapped only or over 80 with proper ID.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I admit that from time to time I will get out and open the door for pax. In all honesty, it is really because I need to get out and stretch my legs or come around to fix my floor mats...but it lets them believe they are special (which they are not).

Surprising, happens most often with a XL full of college girls getting picked up. I like the view...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


I open the door for pax with pets and then "accudentally close the door on the animals paw or tail. Easy cancellation fee and sometimes a cleaning fee as well.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I never opened a single door even when I drove a surged Select ride. Unless you're a chauffeur, I wouldn't open doors.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

are you crazy , sometimes i dont open door for myself , i tell others to open it for me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Most of the time, riders are already pulling on the door handle before I even have the car in Park.

I know that because the doors don't unlock until then.

C


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I open the door for pax with pets and then "accudentally close the door on the animals paw or tail. Easy cancellation fee and sometimes a cleaning fee as well.


LOLOLOL

I once on-viewed an X driver hop out, outside a club, for some drunks, wearing a bow tie and jacket mind you... Open their door, close it after them, pop the trunk, grab some ice waters out of a cooler and jump back in.

It was like watching a horror movie.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that?


I haven't yet picked up a member of the Royal Family to suspect that, so, no, I've never opened a single door for an able bodied person, EVER. I've opened plenty of trunks though.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Only 2 occasions when I put it into park and step out:

When pax is visibly frail in some physical way (excluding intoxication), I open the door for them and make sure they enter/exit safely. That can help to limit liability too.
When pax has luggage, I don't want more scrapes on my rear bumper, I jump out as fast as I can to open the rear hatch in order to handle the luggage myself.
Besides, almost all pax immediately reach to open the door themselves, before I even get to assess the situation.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

UberBLACK is basically livery service. For those rides, I think the drivers want to open doors. Hell, for Black rates i would gladly do that and provide snacks, drinks and a big ole smile.

X, Pool and the like - not so much.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Just like a tip, good service is optional. 

Do you expect passenger to close own door at end of trip too?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Makes sense. The thing is I was truly surprised to find that any U/L users would expect this. I recall back before rideshare that if we wanted to go to the airport the choices were a super expensive cab, a shuttle that took multiple parties or a Lincoln Town car type of ride. When we would order that town car for about $55 bucks the driver would always open the doors and take our bags for us. I always tipped that dude a $20 when we got to the airport so maybe they think of us in those terms.


not as far as tipping they don't. I do load the bags though, because I dont want em scratching the hell out of my car...



Cableguynoe said:


> Save your dignity and please don't do this.
> You are giving rides to the scum of the earth and you want to open their door?
> Maybe you get a tip here and there. Totally not worth it.


c'mon dude they aren't all scummy.. I will admit there's at least one scumbag in the car while I'm driving though..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We took Uber a couple of times 2 weeks ago in Tallahassee. One of the drivers did something interesting: he reached back and opened the rear doors using the interior door handles. Didn't take much effort and we thought it was a nice touch. He also gave us SadUber style zip loc bags with candy in them; it was Halloweeen after all! Tipped him $3 cash and another $5 in the app.


----------



## John861 (Oct 17, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


HELLO


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> he reached back and opened the rear doors using the interior door handles.


That's a new one. I can't reach the rear door handles in my car.

I usually glance in the back to see if they've left anything behind. But if like last Friday, they've hidden an umbrella directly behind me, I'm not going to see it.

Sometimes riders in my car manage to lock their door, while trying to open it. I've learned what that sounds that sounds like. When I hear it, I unlock it from my driver's door. I figure they assume the worst, but that's not a problem I can fix.

Christine


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


I sort of understand their point. Uber reports its drivers on the Uber X platform are earning 90k a year, the least they can do is to get out off their asses and open the door for the passengers who are paying the freight.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


LOL I would've canceled and sped off with my middle finger out the door. I would ONLY hold the door for someone who is elderly or disabled with trouble getting in. Have had a lot of blind passengers who I've helped in, but aside from that, I'm not anyone's slave for a 0.7mi Shared ride down the street.


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Negative!
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


 Agreed ! I've also almost never been in a pick up situation that allowed the time to get out and make it around the car to do so before the pax had already hopped in. Most don't expect it I gather. I've also often wondered about liability issues should some idiot pax trip, fall, what-have-you while you were holding the door, etc.



Seamus said:


> NEVER open a door for a pax, that's just ridiculous and I highly doubt you will get any tip for that. I would make an exception if it was an elderly or handicapped person struggling.
> 
> Luggage I put into and take out of the trunk only to protect my car from being dented and scratched.


^^^ THIS, exactly


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Unless you're UberBlack don't do anyone a favor. 9/10 times you won't be tipped, you'll be ripped. Remember that. And yeah one driver was killed opening the door for his passenger.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Always try to load their luggage, even with a newly installed 3M protective plastic won't stop dents on a modern trunk apron. Mine got two in one day when I was too slow to get back there. I am always a step late because of permanent knee injury that is why I haven't driven for Black. Otherwise only Uber assist folks and some dialysis riders who are a bit frail or tired. You haven't seen someone take a digger between the curb and your doorwell to motivate you to help them. Not pretty.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Ummmmh, if they want limousine service they need to pay limousine or Uber Black prices. The cheaper the pax, the more entitled they seem to be. Case in point, the Uber Pool customers seem to complain the most!!!



BurgerTiime said:


> Unless you're UberBlack don't do anyone a favor. 9/10 times you won't be tipped, you'll be ripped. Remember that. And yeah one driver was killed opening the door for his passenger.


98% of Uber-X pax do NOT tip.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Always open the door and load bags when you know you will be making over $40.00 on the run.


I guess I am never opening the door then..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Nope. As others have said, handicapped or elderly maybe. Otherwise you're on your own.
> 
> I'll do you one better:
> 
> My rear driver's side door has the childproof locks engaged. For Pool/ExpressPool I tell them their door's locked from the inside, roll the window down and tell them to reach out and use the outside door handle to open their door.


That's when you are not shuffling or long hauling them, right? Makes me wish I was in the DC area so I could take advantage of all those alternative routes!!


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Nope..

done it about 2 or 3 times before

If you look old..I am talking about "I went to high school with Jesus old"...I _may_ open the door..

but EVERYONE gets a free smile!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's when you are not shuffling or long hauling them, right? Makes me wish I was in the DC area so I could take advantage of all those alternative routes!!


Shuffling base rate Pool is the most lucrative way to Uber
























On old Surge I would Longhaul Surging Pool all day long.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't. Like others have said, I load luggage out of protection of my car, and most people are stupid when it comes to loading.
On many rides, the areas where we're picking up people are not all that safe to take the time to get out and open the doors. I want to drop and get moving asap.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well what if I find that it does increase tips?? We will all be doing it then lol.
> 
> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


I'll load the bags for them. I know better than they do how to load up the back end of the car. And if it's a female or anyone over 60, I'll open the right rear door for them while I'm out. I'll also unload the bags at the destination because tips!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

I've done it for an elderly regular a few times, but beyond that... nope. I also MOSTLY drive at night and in the morning and something about that feels unsafe to me also, like you're also opening a door to potential danger or your car being stolen.

I've had a car stolen from me before... And I REALLY like my current car.


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

Only when a passenger sits behind me. I check the seat and floor for items left behind, which I wouldn't otherwise see.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I only open doors if they have luggage, since I am getting out anyways to help. Sure I can say its to protect the car, but honestly, I just feel luggage loading is in our job description. Majority of airport riders do end up tipping though. Could be a mixture of me loading luggage and opening the doors.


----------



## Scubadoo (Oct 18, 2018)

I only open the doors for special occasions. Weddings when the girls are dressed up, formals both HS and College. I had Jimmie Vaughn and his band the other night. Not kidding. I told him he could open if for me...he was a good guy about it.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

No, because the driver's door is typically away from the curb and the passengers normally hop in and out faster than I can open the door. The two times I've tried to do it, I just looked like an idiot because the passenger was already halfway in or out of their seat before I even got my door open all the way.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I load bags, so they don’t slam my trunk. That’s it. 

They can get their own door. Sometimes I even unlock it for them.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> I once on-viewed an X driver hop out, outside a club, for some drunks, wearing a bow tie and jacket mind you... Open their door, close it after them, pop the trunk, grab some ice waters out of a cooler and jump back in.
> 
> It was like watching a horror movie.


Jesus! What a ******. The only time I have opened a door other than elderly or handicap/injured is to tell them to GTFO.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol **** em. Rates is too low to provide limo service. If they want that, they can try order black or select. Even those drivers won't stoop that low. FOH.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Makes sense. The thing is I was truly surprised to find that any U/L users would expect this. I recall back before rideshare that if we wanted to go to the airport the choices were a super expensive cab, a shuttle that took multiple parties or a Lincoln Town car type of ride. When we would order that town car for about $55 bucks the driver would always open the doors and take our bags for us. I always tipped that dude a $20 when we got to the airport so maybe they think of us in those terms.


I only do it for some XL's if they looking like they might be too stupid to figure out how to pop the back seat up, or my black and SUV clients, unless they are curbside and just open the door.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Oh. Hell. No. Do these dumbass passengers think that they're getting their own personal limo at these rates? They can open their own damn doors. And don't rationalize getting tips from passengers who are so dumb that they think their door should be opened for them!


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

I only open the door or help when there are luggage or the elderly. 

If anything, opening the door for normal people sounds too cheesy and people will smell BS and that will backfire on you.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Load luggage. Check.
Open doors. Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


I load and unload the luggage so they don't jack my car when they drag it into or out of the car. *though I've never had a woody when seeing luggage, you might need to see a shrink


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Opening someones door is about as out of date as laying your cloak over a mud puddle. I would be offended.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


------------------

Only for paxs that are elderly or disabled, using a walker or wheelchair or need help with bags. Just common courtesy .
I do not think a pax would want to wait for me to unbuckle and unplug everything, get out and walk around the car , so I can open a door for them. We are not limo drivers. We are not paid enough to give that type of service. JMO Ohhhh-- also, do not think it will help your tips.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

UPDATE: Since I started this thread I have NOT opened any car doors for any pax. I just needed time to think about it and come to the realization that I have a duty to inform the customer even without words of what is proper etiquette for the ride-sharing experience. As things are now and with the pay we make.... opening a car door for a pax is definitely NOT included. Obviously, special circumstances are not related to this and I will certainly open the door when it is necessary.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Nope. As others have said, handicapped or elderly maybe. Otherwise you're on your own.
> 
> I'll do you one better:
> 
> My rear driver's side door has the childproof locks engaged. For Pool/ExpressPool I tell them their door's locked from the inside, roll the window down and tell them to reach out and use the outside door handle to open their door.


Why even drive? Child locks creep riders out.

So many of these responses are hilariously bad. It's like an introvert tending bar. Wrong profession.

100% get your ass out of the car and load luggage. But I open my own door in town cars so I don't see a reason to do that when I'm driving.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

D713 said:


> Child locks creep riders out.


I agree with that. They would creep ME out if I were riding.

My Significant Other pushed for a while to get me to change how the door locks are programmed on my car. I blew that off right away.


D713 said:


> So many of these responses are hilariously bad. It's like an introvert tending bar. Wrong profession.


I think so too. Some of it is probably just venting, but presenting it as real advice seems a bit "out there."

Keep it real, or get a real job.

Christine


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

D713 said:


> Child locks creep riders out


The child-proof locks are for saving my door. It's only on the driver's side rear door. I had a few people try opening the door into traffic. I would rather the occasional rider creeped out than get my door taken off because some dumbass didn't look before opening it.



Christinebitg said:


> I agree with that. They would creep ME out if I were riding.


I explain to them I have them engaged so that they don't accidentally become a hood ornament. They laugh but it paints a picture they understand.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Luggage is different than opening doors. Ive only had 2 people with obvious disabilities. One was blind and someone at the restaurant helped them into my car and when we got to his house, he had me part a specific way in his drive way so he knew the way to his from door. He opened his door the second i stopped. The other was an older gentlemen with a push walker. Put it in my trunk and he went into the car himself.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I sort of understand their point. Uber reports its drivers on the Uber X platform are earning 90k a year, the least they can do is to get out off their asses and open the door for the passengers who are paying the freight.


"Uber reports its drivers on the Uber X platform are earning 90k a year ..." What have you been smoking? A driver MIGHT be able to make a yearly salary somewhere close to this IF they drive 18 hours a day, seven days a week. Do you believe everything you read?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Only higher class rides may open the doors.
Cheep rides like Uber X, never unless they need help.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I do, but only because I have dual power sliding doors in my minivan that I can control with a button in the upper center console. When my van ages out and I get a car, I won't. If you want a chauffeur, you can order yourself an Uber Select.

Edit: Unless the pax is disabled or has difficulty moving. I'm not a completely heartless bastard. Or if they have luggage, I'll get out and put it into the trunk myself. I'll be far more careful about not scratching my own paint than anyone else.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

BillC said:


> I do, but only because I have dual power sliding doors in my minivan that I can control with a button in the upper center console. When my van ages out and I get a car, I won't. If you want a chauffeur, you can order yourself an Uber Select.
> 
> Edit: Unless the pax is disabled or has difficulty moving. I'm not a completely heartless bastard. Or if they have luggage, I'll get out and put it into the trunk myself. I'll be far more careful about not scratching my own paint than anyone else.


Exactly.

And child locks are automatically set as well. 2 months into my driving, a group of very rowdy, day drunk tourists started pushing the various buttons in the back area and my right rear door started sliding open. After me yelling, "who the hell opened the door" and then "dude, stop pushing the damn buttons, what are you, a 2 year old" they are forever set automatically. They are however not the same group responsible for me having to lock down the rear climate control.


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

Newbie behavior like that is one big reason why I am hesitant to accept rides for "5.00" riders (at least when things are busy). Very good chance they have not had proper expectations set. I know others will say they have 5.00 because they give cash tips on every ride, but that's just a risk that has to be weighed. My estimation is that Lyft gives "5.0" for anyone 4.95+, so that's another little wrinkle.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

UberBLACK/SUV? Yes. 

Select and below? No.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

I will absolutely load luggage and bags into my trunk... not just because it saves on the dings and scratches, but also because I just think it's a good thing to do for people. Good Karma, and all that.

But opening their doors for them? I'm not driving a limo or a fancy sports car here, and they're definitely not paying me those rates! And while I do get tipped somewhat often... somewhat.... it's not because I'm kissing their asses. It's because I'm genuinely friendly and being a regular guy to them. You might get the occasional snooty jerk that thinks their shitake doesn't stink and gets uppity that you're not opening the door for them, but the vast majority of my riders are regular people who recognize that this is essentially a more flexible bus ride. I don't think I've ever had anyone comment on opening doors or anything to me. Most are happy they have a driver who is friendly and drives without throwing them around the backseat.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Elderly, disabled and other unusual circumstances.
Luggage- I always load and unload .


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


I always load and unload luggage for passengers. I figure it is an airport run when they have luggage and it usually results in a tip.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> UPDATE: Since I started this thread I have NOT opened any car doors for any pax. I just needed time to think about it and come to the realization that I have a duty to inform the customer even without words of what is proper etiquette for the ride-sharing experience. As things are now and with the pay we make.... opening a car door for a pax is definitely NOT included. Obviously, special circumstances are not related to this and I will certainly open the door when it is necessary.


Good job. Don't underestimate the learning curve. I swear I learn stuff every day. And it's not just a job I can fail at and move on to . . . what? Fail at my next choice. Failure is toxic.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> I figure it is an airport run when they have luggage


Half the time here it isn't. Or the guy is going there the next day, but he's moving from some relative's house to his buddy's. Or vice versa.

Christine


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Our Airport is so close to downtown Little Rock I get no joy out of going back and forth.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well that brings up my 2nd question which is...... when you see the pax standing there with luggage, in addition to getting a woody do you jump out and open the trunk and load the bags for them?


I live in a big tourist city and you would be surprised how often pax with luggage does not equal an airport run. Happens all the time. And when they're not to the airport they're most always shorty short short half mile runs to a coffee shop, or restaurant before finally being driven to the airport in a few hours. This presents an opportunity for the entrepreneurial to make much more money on an airport run. I'm too lazy to stick around that long though.

Opening doors is probably not going to increase tipping rates, what happens during the ride definitely can.
If they're engaged in conversation and you keep them engaged they'll probably tip unless they ask a lot of questions about uber and lyft and the tendency on their part is to always insist drivers make a lot even when you explain the economics to them. If after that they still make a counter argument that so and so says he makes this and that much just end the entertainment portion of the ride you're not going to get tipped.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I do however open the trunk for the pax...... so I can heave their lifeless body in.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Only if they are elderly or disabled.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It depends on how I feel. Usually not something I do.


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

Lmao ....dudes wont open the door for their own wife and they thinking about opening the door for a 5 dollar PAX.


 ubers really got you guys brained washed. Dam thats dumb.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Save your dignity and please don't do this.
> You are giving rides to the scum of the earth and you want to open their door?
> Maybe you get a tip here and there. Totally not worth it.


Far from scum of the earth...I've used uber numerous times and I've picked people who I've immensely enjoyed the conversation and I've picked up celebrities.

Some of you all really need to find other jobs. Why work a job you 1. Hate passionately 2. Despise the customer (without the customer you wouldn't have the job) and 3. Seem really miserable doing. Lol don't make any sense.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> I always load and unload luggage for passengers. I figure it is an airport run when they have luggage and it usually results in a tip.


It's weird, but most of the people who have luggage for me are truck drivers. I often pick them up at their trucks and transport them with their luggage to either a hotel or their homes, or sometimes to their relatives.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

On airport runs I do open doors but mainly because I'm getting out to put their luggage in my trunk anyway and while I'm out there anyway going that extra step costs me next to no effort, and adds the semblance of extra service, well, more service than it actually is.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I only open for FINE sexy chicks. 
So I got a pickup at a motel. Woman got in back seat. Apparently she was a prostitute. I guess she was talking to her pimp on phone. After she got off...she was trying to make me an offer. Yeah showing me the merchandise...got her legs spread wide open showiy her ****. She was wearing just a bra under her suit jacket. Tittie's hanging everywhere. Yeah I just want to log off real bad and go somewhere...lol.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> I only open for FINE sexy chicks.
> So I got a pickup at a motel. Woman got in back seat. Apparently she was a prostitute. I guess she was talking to her pimp on phone. After she got off...she was trying to make me an offer. Yeah showing me the merchandise...got her legs spread wide open showiy her @@@@. She was wearing just a bra under her suit jacket. Tittie's hanging everywhere. Yeah I just want to log off real bad and go somewhere...lol.


Did you get your "Dealing With Lewd And Lascivious Rider Badge" for that?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lbuberchick562 said:


> Far from scum of the earth...I've used uber numerous times and I've picked people who I've immensely enjoyed the conversation and I've picked up celebrities.
> 
> Some of you all really need to find other jobs. Why work a job you 1. Hate passionately 2. Despise the customer (without the customer you wouldn't have the job) and 3. Seem really miserable doing. Lol don't make any sense.


So you open their doors?


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I do Eats and X. What were you expecting, for me to roll up in a Bentley?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

lbuberchick562 said:


> Some of you all really need to find other jobs. Why work a job you 1. Hate passionately 2. Despise the customer (without the customer you wouldn't have the job) and 3. Seem really miserable doing. Lol don't make any sense.


Couldn't agree more! I am astounded at some of the attitudes I see expressed here.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Never really done this except like one time. You got 2 arms and 2 legs you can get in on your own. If you need someone to open the door bring your boyfriend/spouse with you next time. Old people tend to have other younger people around them that open the door any way. Don't got a chauffeur's hat on so yeah.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Door opening is an instinct. If you do it in life for your mom or your girl then you probably do it for Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> I always load and unload luggage for passengers. I figure it is an airport run when they have luggage and it usually results in a tip.


I would argue the "usually results in a tip part". 
Sometimes, but not usually.

But I load luggage also. Mostly to protect my car.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Generally there just isn't enough time to open the door. Once we stop the riders are already getting out. I mean what if there are 3 riders in the back and one in front? Are they going to wait for you to open all 3 doors for them? That's dumb.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Couldn't agree more! I am astounded at some of the attitudes I see expressed here.


You're astounded? Good lord the ardent pro-uber-anti-driver attitudes all too frequently expressed here quite often boggles me frankly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> Makes sense. The thing is I was truly surprised to find that any U/L users would expect this. I recall back before rideshare that if we wanted to go to the airport the choices were a super expensive cab, a shuttle that took multiple parties or a Lincoln Town car type of ride. When we would order that town car for about $55 bucks the driver would always open the doors and take our bags for us. I always tipped that dude a $20 when we got to the airport so maybe they think of us in those terms.


They do. Except the $20.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Always open the door and load bags when you know you will be making over $40.00 on the run.


Make as in after expenses? Because that's a unicorn run.



lbuberchick562 said:


> Far from scum of the earth...I've used uber numerous times and I've picked people who I've immensely enjoyed the conversation and I've picked up celebrities.
> 
> Some of you all really need to find other jobs. Why work a job you 1. Hate passionately 2. Despise the customer (without the customer you wouldn't have the job) and 3. Seem really miserable doing. Lol don't make any sense.


Usually it's because people need the damn money. You can't always get what you want. Often you can barely get what you need. If I always held out for a job I liked, I'd be homeless.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> I know for certain that two separate riders were offended that I did not get out and open the door for them. Do you guys/gals make a habit of opening the car door for your riders? Do you perhaps just do that for riders that you suspect will want that? I am thinking I will try it out for awhile and see if tips improve.


Rarely. Besides, most of my pax are drunk and pulling at my locked door while I roll the window down to make sure they ARE my pax.

If I roll up on an older person at their house I may. But old folks tip and at a house you can often safely get out. I'm not leaving my car in 90% of the places I pick up.

I'll get out to open up the hatchback for luggage, but unless they're old or disabled I'm not helping load or unload. There's no workmen's comp if I'm injured. I have a sturdy plastic bumper and I don't care if it gets scratched, but so far it seems impervious to damage.



jfinks said:


> Generally there just isn't enough time to open the door. Once we stop the riders are already getting out. I mean what if there are 3 riders in the back and one in front? Are they going to wait for you to open all 3 doors for them? That's dumb.


STOPPING them from throwing the door open and leaping into traffic is my main concern. I don't even unlock the doors until I get their agreement to get out on the pax side.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lbuberchick562 said:


> Far from scum of the earth...I've used uber numerous times and I've picked people who I've immensely enjoyed the conversation and I've picked up celebrities.
> 
> Some of you all really need to find other jobs. Why work a job you 1. Hate passionately 2. Despise the customer (without the customer you wouldn't have the job) and 3. Seem really miserable doing. Lol don't make any sense.


The vast majority of my riders have been wonderful. Then I read things on this board and wonder how many of these complaints are real events or just made up stories?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Squeaking Lion said:


> It's weird, but most of the people who have luggage for me are truck drivers. I often pick them up at their trucks and transport them with their luggage to either a hotel or their homes, or sometimes to their relatives.


I get a lot of truckers for rides from their motel to the terminal, or on to the airport. They always have heavy tool chests.  Most of them are here after delivering new tractors to local dealers. I am amazed at how many trucks are sold here!

These are good people, hard-working, usually eager to go back south away from our northern weather. I often tell them about growing up with my truck-driver father, and that also may result in tips, but I really don't care.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

I only open the door for very specific reasons: 
1). I drive XL/Plus also so to get people in the way back, I will move the handle on the seat because it can be a bit tricky... includes getting them out also!
2) airports, I always load bags (again to not damage car, etc but it’s also an excuse to ask what airline or terminal they are going to...). Plus nearly 90% of my airport runs have a nice tip. I don’t mind that at all,,,
3) Elderly or handicapped ... of course I will help, I would do that even if I weren’t a driver. 

As for everyone else, hell no. Most straight up UberX pax or Lyft rides just want to get out and get going. Plus dropping off in the city or busy street corner it’s too dangerous to have a shit ton of doors open.


----------

